# Last summertime dinner.



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 10, 2016)

Today I grilled some chicken my way. I'm not good on the grill so I precooked the chicken till almost done in the microwave, then finished it off on the grill until it was done and to my liking. I hate fighting with the grill and meat trying to get it done without drying it out.  I'll serve that tonight with some homemade potato salad and cold slaw. It was 40 degrees in Jersey this morning. Tomorrow I'll clean up the grill and put it away. I'm not one for standing out in sub zero weather grilling and the grill sucks up propane like crazy in the winter. With the high humidity and temperatures this past summer I'm glad to say goodbye to summer. Hello fall! Bring on the pot roast, mashed potatoes and gravy. Anyone else looking for the change in the season and some comfort food?


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 10, 2016)

The chicken looks GREAT!  But the pot roast does sound really, really good.


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 10, 2016)

I never crave soup in the summer, so fall is the start of my soup season. I'm going to make a pot of pea soup tomorrow.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 10, 2016)

That chicken looks delicious and many people par-cook chicken before grilling it, especially if basting with a bbq sauce w/ all that sugar; it flares up and burns.

I must be alone in this, but I hate cooking outside; I let someone else do it. In the winter? No way in heck!


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 10, 2016)

Just for the record, when I lived in Ohio, I've been known to shovel a path thru the snow to get to the grill. But is the temp fell below 20 or so (F) then there wasn't enough pressure from the tank to keep the grill going.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 10, 2016)

Yummy! It is Canadian Thanksgiving today, so I am cooking up a storm! Company is coming.


----------

